# Metrolink Plans Fare Hike



## WhoozOn1st (May 11, 2012)

Metrolink plans to raise fares up to 9%

"The typical round-trip fare between downtown Los Angeles and Fullerton is now $15 and between Los Angeles and Riverside is $23. To go from Los Angeles to East Ventura costs $25.50, the same as a round trip between Los Angeles and Lancaster.

"Officials estimate that $7.9 million of the budget shortfall has resulted from a 78% increase in fuel prices and a labor agreement that increased costs for the railroad's contractors."







Metrolink consist incuding new and old paint schemes, as well as a Utah FrontRunner Comet coach.
​


----------



## Shawn Ryu (May 15, 2012)

Metrolink schedule is awful, and now its more expensive.

Worthless system.


----------



## trainman74 (May 16, 2012)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Metrolink schedule is awful, and now its more expensive.


The schedules must work for _someone,_ or there wouldn't be quite so many people on the trains.

Also, the fare increase hasn't happened yet, so "now" is incorrect (unless you meant "now it's _going to be_ more expensive").



> Worthless system.


I've used it for transportation, most recently to an Angels game in Anaheim, so it has had some worth to me, and is therefore not "worthless."


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 18, 2012)

ThOse fares seem fairly low?


----------



## jis (May 18, 2012)

Doesn't Metrolink increase fares almost every July?

Considering that ~20 years back there was no Metrolink Service, I'd say that they have done rather well so far, and are far from useless as they move somewhere between 50,000 and 75,000 trips off roads each day.


----------



## leemell (May 18, 2012)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Metrolink schedule is awful, and now its more expensive.
> 
> Worthless system.


Go down to Union Station at 6:00 AM or 5:00 PM on a weekday sometime and tell the hundreds and hundreds of people at a given time riding dozens of trains that it is useless. This is busier than I have ever seem the Station, even when passenger train was king.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 19, 2012)

The fare increases, along with some new service, take effect July 1:

Metrolink to raise fares, add service

Fare modifications too, including elimination of 10-trip tickets...

"June 28 will be the last day for riders to use Metrolink's 10-trip ticket, which was available for purchase until May 14. The 45-day validity period expires June 29. The Metrolink board voted to eliminate the ticket last year because of widespread fare evasion.

"Starting July 1, the Amtrak 10-trip ticket will no longer be accepted on Metrolink trains as part of the Rail 2 Rail program. The Metrolink and Amtrak monthly pass will be the only ticket types valid for interchangeable travel between the two railroads."

And this:

"Also on July 7, Metrolink will resume its popular weekend beach trains. They will operate between Oceanside and San Bernardino. This year, however, the service will continue indefinitely, rather than end in October."

Count me with the above posters who don't believe Metrolink is worthless, though way out here on the Ventura County Line (omitted in the L.A. Times article) we still don't have weekend service.





Metrolink Ventura County Line train 115, in pull mode, crosses Los Angeles Ave. near the end of its commuter run from Los Angeles Union Station to Moorpark, CA, on 7-8-10.
​


----------

